# Picking It Up Tomorrow



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well - we are picking up our new 26RLS tomorrow morning. As far as the PDI goes - I know we need to look at everything and make sure it works. Just wondering if anyone knew of anything that sometimes gets missed. It seems like I've seen a thread about this, but couldn't find it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Check out the PDI checklist in the FAQ forum.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

First off, congrats on the aquisition. Definitely check to make sure all the appliances works. Stove and oven etc... Make sure pilot stays on. If you can get water in the tank check the water pump. Check that it actually works and that the hose clamps are tight and it isn't leaking all over the floor. Turn on shower and bathtub and get water on the walls of the shower to see if it too leaks all over the floor. And then pay special attention to the hitch system and spend extra time learning what you can about towing.

Good luck, have fun, and enjoy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

How exciting!
It will be a sleepless night tonight!









Here is a link to the Outbackers FAQ section. There are a couple of good PDI checklists here. I would print them out and review them tonight while you are not sleeping. Then be sure to take them with you.

They are a little generic, but they will get you in the right frame of mind for the task at hand.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Check out the PDI checklist in the FAQ forum.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]86889[/snapback]​


This is a great check list to go by during your PDI

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm finally picking mine up on Tuesday. Should you just list what needs to be corrected and bring it back after a shakedown trip or do you leave it there until everything is right?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> Should you just list what needs to be corrected and bring it back after a shakedown trip or do you leave it there until everything is right?
> 
> Good question - we are hoping to bring ours home tomorrow and we are dry camping March 17-20. Would hope to discover any other problems then.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check that the city fill water line check valve works and doesn't leak.

When we got ours, during the PDI, I turned on the water pump and the water came out of the city inlet.

Of course, the didn't have a replacement in stock, and we were leaving in 3 days for a week.

I had to get a blow out valve to screw onto the inlet to use the water pump.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I'm finally picking mine up on Tuesday. Should you just list what needs to be corrected and bring it back after a shakedown trip or do you leave it there until everything is right?
> [snapback]86920[/snapback]​


If you can, I would not sign the deal until everything is corrected to your satisfaction. As has been said before, you never have more leverage with the dealer than you do BEFORE you sign on the dotted line.

Once you have done that, you will be amazed at how they're attitude towards you and your concerns can change!









That's not to say all dealers are bad, but unless you have a prior relationship with them, how will you know how they will react. Also, holding their feet to the fire a bit will set the tone of your future relationship with them. It will tell them that you are not going to take any you know what from them, and the best approach will be to work with you in a fair and honest manner.

BTW, if you get a dealer that refuses to fix any problems until you sign the paperwork, it is time to RUN AWAY!









Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! You're going to LOVE it.

Diito on Doug's comments on taking your time during the PDI. Best to leave kids at home during this time....very boring for them.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The only other suggestion that I could add is to take a camcorder with you. If you can get someone to go with you to run it even better. Record as much as you can, do it all if possible. Make a copy of the tape and put it in the camper, if you forget something, you can always throw in the tape and watch it.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats majatalley on the 26RLS
I could not have said it any better Doug









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

If you can, leave them the list to fix and don't take delivery. If you really need to take the TT (and the items aren't safety related), then get the items documented in writing and added to the contract before signing.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mjatalley action








*congrats on the new 26rls *









also i would suggest taking a ladder w/you so you can go up and throughly check the roof. if you can't take a ladder, ask the dealer if you can use theirs.

darrel


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The FAQ guide is a great resource. I wish I had it when I bought mine.

The only thing the dealer had to "fix" was there was a hole in the door. Yep, a puncture wound in the interior fiberglass of the door. Not very big, kinda looked like the corner of a piece of plywood impacted it.

I had them put some RTV on it and away I went. And I've never been back.

I recommend taping the walk through. Video, if you have someone else to run it. At the least, take notes. I didn't do any of the above, and I lucked out and met the guy who did my PDI at the campground on our maiden voyage. THAT was handy. Bugged that guy all night. Don't count on your luck being the same, and it's easy to forget which handle to pull and switch to flip, especially if it is dark.

Which reminds me, get a good flashlight. I could've used that on the PDI and the shakedown run.









Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!!!!!!!I'm sure you'll enjoy it for a long time to come


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

you probably already did this, but check out all the screens in the windows. Mine had a couple of holes, looks like from a screwdriver or something druing install?? The swappeded them out while we finished the PDI.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, do not assume you will find something wrong. I did a good test with the pdi list and left the dealers with NO problems at all. I couldn't believe it after reading about some of the problems with the outbacks. I think the dealer you are purchasing from has to check the rig before letting you do you PDI. I used it three times in the fall and haven't found any problems, maybe this spring after the winter freeze.


----------

